# Stairs and my little puppy?



## Robbi (Nov 19, 2013)

I am wondering if I should teach my pomeranian to go up and down the stairs? He is almost 7 months old now and I really don't see the problem, but then again I'm not an expert. A lot of books I've read mention not allowing your pomeranian puppy to jump from "high" places or use the stairs, but i'm not sure when "puppyhood" ends in this sense...I mean stairs seem more forgiving on growing joints to me than jumping from high surfaces? I guess I just don't understand the time line when these things become acceptable...Could someone help me out? I want him to gain a little bit of independence around the house (not that he'd wouldn't be supervised, he always would be with stairs). 


So i guess my main question is: when does a pomeranian leave "puppyhood" in the sense that their joints are fully developed? and is there a variation on timing based on the activity? IE, jumping might come later in life, but stairs are fine at this point?


----------



## taquitos (Oct 18, 2012)

I don't think stairs are considered "high". My 7 lbs dog goes up and down stairs fine. I think it has more to do with jumping on/off furniture like the bed and the couch.

I would start supplementing with glucosamine though. It's always good to start supplements early, especially in a breed like the pomeranian where they are known to get joint issues later on in their life.


----------



## briteday (Feb 10, 2007)

Our little 7-pund pup (almost the same birth date!) easily uses stairs when she is large enough to go up and down. There are some stairs at my husband's workplace that are too steep for her to do anything but jump at them, so we don't allow her to use those stairs on her own. Of late she has started jumping up on the recliner in the family room that we allow animals on. She's pretty cautious about jumping down so I don't worry a lot about her joints. I would say that it is just as important to keep an eye on a little dog's weight as well as being cautious about jumping. We've had papillons for the past 15 years and they have done everything that our larger dogs do. The key according to our vet is to watch their weight and don't equate food with love. It's incredible how fast a small breed can put on a pound.


----------



## Foresthund (Jul 17, 2013)

My parents 11 week old,8lb Corgi puppy can go up and down stairs. There's one extra steep one at their place that he needs help with,but otherwise does fine. Should be fine,in fact I don't even consider 7 month olds puppies anymore. Just let him take his time though.


----------



## Kyle071785 (Nov 28, 2013)

its funny that all these smaller pups are doing it when my 19lb Doodle pup just barks at them most of the time

he'll go up and down the outside concrete steps...
he'll go down the stairs from the 2nd to the main floor...

...he refuses to go up the stairs though unless I sit hit butt half-way up them (where he'll reluctantly climb them). Treats haven't worked nor has praising. I guess he'll just take some time to conquer them on his own


----------

